# New 2020 Supersix Evo



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks good, similar to other designs coming out these days, but good still. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/new-cannondale-supersix-evo-spotted-at-criterium-du-dauphine/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

"The new D-profile seat post is now seen on numerous professional-level race bikes and is often frame-specific."

Oh, goody. A proprietary seatpost...just what no one ever asked for.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> "The new D-profile seat post is now seen on numerous professional-level race bikes and is often frame-specific."
> 
> Oh, goody. A proprietary seatpost...just what no one ever asked for.


Yeah, I think it’s the way most manufacturers are going at the moment unfortunately. I ended up going with a 2017 Focus Cayo Disc I caught on closeout as my pure road machine for the foreseeable future and being able to shop for posts aftermarket is one of the things I like about that purchase (along with tire clearance and great price I got it at).


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

RIP, oh beautiful, elegant and traditional Cannondale frameset geometry. We will miss you. Now we can all buy a road frame that looks just like every other new road frame out there. :mad2:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If it is lights, comfy, accelerates well, is more aero than previous versions, and is priced right, the thing will probably sell like hot cakes and the industry will never look back.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

These manufactures are in cahoots with the frame design.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> These manufactures are in cahoots with the frame design.


The only thing they're in cahoots with is physics. The UCI regulations and physics dictate the best aerodynamic shape of a bicycle frame. Which is what CFD & wind tunnel testing has shown all the manufacturers. 
It'd be pretty dumb to intentionally design a slower bike for aesthetic reasons.

It's the same reason all airplanes have the same shape. They're not in cahoots.


----------



## Guido68 (Feb 11, 2015)

*SystemSix design continues*

Thanks for posting the link. Wow the SystemSix (I agree it looks like a BMC Mini-Me) style continues. Hope it will keep the great balance of the previous SuperSix Evo!
Ordered yesterday a 2019 "old school" SuperSix Evo and can't wait to drive with external shifting cables etc. this great frame


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Guido68 said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Wow the SystemSix (I agree it looks like a BMC Mini-Me) style continues. Hope it will keep the great balance of the previous SuperSix Evo!
> Ordered yesterday a 2019 "old school" SuperSix Evo and can't wait to drive with external shifting cables etc. this great frame


No problem. One of friends still rides one. It’s 14lbs or so and he loves that thing. He sells Wiliers now, so he is considering selling it and building up one of their super light Zero 7s, but he has raved about his SS constantly.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

tlg said:


> The only thing they're in cahoots with is physics. The UCI regulations and physics dictate the best aerodynamic shape of a bicycle frame. Which is what CFD & wind tunnel testing has shown all the manufacturers.
> It'd be pretty dumb to intentionally design a slower bike for aesthetic reasons.
> 
> It's the same reason all airplanes have the same shape. They're not in cahoots.


Exactly right. And maybe my timeline is longer than most, but I see today's bikes as having far more variety of form than bikes in the 1980s and 90s when they were all made from just a few steel tubesets plus a few early aluminum tubesets and truly looked the same except paint.


----------

